
Ask HN: Any Feedback about Mac OS High Sierra? - atulatul
For typical tasks like programming... Don&#x27;t use my Mac for image&#x2F;movie editing, etc.
Thanks.
======
iends
It's fine, but Apple's software quality is going down while Window's stock
seems to be rising. The landscape might be different in 10 years if Apple
doesn't start taking things seriously.

------
ramon
I have run into problems with the little snitch version, had to reinstall. I
am also running into problems in the social accounts, trying to figure out of
something happened in the little snitch config. As always they try to push
that iCloud full backup, you have to take that out if you don’t use it.

------
Bucephalus355
Yes, I wound up getting a Dell.

32 GB of RAM + 2 GB of GPU, a 1 TB NVMe drive, and a quad-core 3.7 Ghz
professor for $1,000 LESS than my half-as-powerful December 2016 Macbook Pro.

Run Fedora on it and haven’t looked back.

------
potta_coffee
I only use my Mac for programming and browsing and I've noticed no difference.
I spent 90% in iTerm and Sublime. I don't use iCloud, iTunes or any of that
junk.

------
mattbillenstein
It's fine, more of the same -- install homebrew.

